# Gaggia Classic Portafilter Problem - really hard to handle



## Anton (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I just bought a Gaggia Classic second hand (little use - very good price from the friday ad), but now I'm facing a problem. The portafilter is really hard to put back into the group. In fact, I cannot get it to the centre of the machine (i.e. in a 90 degree angle) once I put a basket in there (doesn't matter whether it's empty or filled with coffee or a pod). I almost push the machine over each time I put it back with a basket in it. Without the filter basket it works fine though.

While I'm very happy with the coffee the machine makes (nice crema, etc.), I'm unsure whether I should get a new portafilter just because my sense of order and aesthetics demands that the filter is centre of the machine when I make coffee (and as described in the instructions).

Is this normal? Or is this machine faulty? Am I too weak?

Would a new portafilter change anything or is the problem with the group?

I hope this is not what explained the good price of this machine..

Many Thanks for your replies!

A


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, Anton, and welcome.

I would say that the right way to think about your problem is that you have either a very healthy (not worn down very much) or very dirty (covered in layers of gunk) group gasket -- the group gasket being the thing that the top of the portafilter seals against when you lock it in. Your portafilter itself is fine.

Take a damp rag and run it around the group gasket, in the area where the rim of the basket would be with the portafilter locked in place. If it comes away dirty, keep cleaning, and once it's clean then see if the lock-in angle of your portafilter has changed enough for your liking.

If that doesn't help, then you may be able to get a thinner group gasket. Forum member gaggiamanualservice (who also sells on ebay under that name) may be able to help with this.

Good luck! And really, your portafilter and machine are fine. "I get a solid lock before rotating all the way forward" is, from a technical sense, a good problem to have, because it means you have a tight seal. It is much preferable to "I have to rotate past the straight-ahead position to get a good seal," as that would suggest that your group gasket was on its way out.


----------



## Anton (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi ChiarasDad,

thanks so much. This really made my day. Now I'm really happy with this deal.

I already ordered a new basket from gaggia.co.uk - just to try out since it's not a huge investment. Looking around for a 'solution' to my apparent non-problem I came accross the bottomless portafilter - I might order this anyways, since it's recommended left and right. Hope is this worth a shot..









Anton


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Anton

Good advice from ChiarasDad

When I replace my gasket the portafilter is about 30 degrees off centre, and as the gasket beds in (wears out) the handle slowly comes towards the front

Where are you based?

If nearby I could swing by with other portafilters to compare (incl naked pf)


----------



## Anton (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Glenn,

thanks for getting back to me. I think I'm fine with this answer for the time being.

However, I do have another question. Since I'm using this machine in the office, I'd like to use pods rather than ground coffee. Is there a point in getting a separate pod basket or will the single shot basket do the best job. I'm getting mixed results as there is a lot of water flowing into the cup before the actual coffee.

Thanks aginain.

A


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gaggia has an ESE pod basket which will work better with the pods.

Right size (width and depth) for a better extraction that using in a standard single basket


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi there and welcome to CF.


----------



## Anton (Jul 16, 2010)

hi! Thanks for the warm welcome!

Any leads where I could get a specific ese pod basket? I looked around and usually a generic single/pod basket is being offered.

Thanks for all the help!

Great reception!

A


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Have a look around the inside where the spring sits to see if it's been warped at all. I have 2 from work that need a fixing because they have actually been bent in from knocking them out on our knock bar. If it has bent, there is a good chance the basket isn't quite sitting snug, and it wont lock in to the group properly.


----------



## viv (May 4, 2021)

My Classic also had this issue, not right away but after about 3 months it was suddendly really hard to get the basket in. I read and watched all sorts of advice about cleaning and replacing the gasket but here's what worked for me: I took the tray and water tank out, turned it upside down and used the rounded end of butter knife and pressed the gasket back into place. I just pressed it several times all the way around using a fair amount of pressure, anything that will fit between the channel and won't damage the gasket would work. Free and easy.


----------

